# New song



## ollv

it is joke-able song.


----------



## ollv

I have changed, I have removed long start


----------



## Phil loves classical

From what i remember, I liked the intro, but couldn't compare since you deleted the original. In jazz, also some pop (like Pet Shop Boys longer mixes ), I always found the intro contains some of the most interesting parts in setting up the ideas.


----------



## ollv

thank you Phill You are able to get it here 



Honestly speaking this is not interesting enough to be intro. just harmony and overlonger. I can not wait to the theme 
may be I able to rewrite some shorter intro but I have no time, there are many themees I would like to write ))
Also it is like of reflection. I remember when I was a child. I was annoyed by too long intros before interesting theme


----------

